
Ask HN: How to search online webcams? - airswimmer
I assume there could be 3 different ways of doing this as usual.<p>1) Live webcam re-director<p>Such as http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.earthcam.com&#x2F;mapsearch&#x2F;  But this only re-directs you to other sites those provide live webcams.<p>2) Live webcam broadcaster<p>Still on earchcam.com . But this time it provides live webcam broadcasting.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.earthcam.com&#x2F;usa&#x2F;newyork&#x2F;timessquare&#x2F;?cam=tsrobo1<p>3) Webcam heartbeat locator<p>Some sites, such as shodan:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shodan.io&#x2F;search?query=webcam<p>You can even get a webcam URL from this. But it looks some of the results are not valid anymore.<p>So, here is my question.
###### How to search online webcams in codes? ######<p>Any tutorials?
Thanks!
======
yolesaber
Use the Shodan API --
[https://developer.shodan.io/](https://developer.shodan.io/)

You might have to write some logic to check the validity of the webcam, but I
think that might be your best bet.

~~~
airswimmer
Thanks for sharing. I know Shodan API. But actually its API has request
limits.

I am planning on creating a site like shodan which provides webcam search
service. You know, detect webcams online and store them into databases.

Some ideas?

------
airswimmer
Some good ideas?

